

Thank You HN: 100 early invitation requests in 2 hours - dougludlow

Thank you!  100 early invites in two hours for useHipster.com? Not bad in my book.<p>I posted this 2 hours ago:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2093662<p>Since then, I've gotten over 100 early invites to useHipster.com.  I just wanted to say that the Hacker News Community is unlike any community out there - it really supports the efforts of its community members.<p>Thanks again!
======
jparicka
How many did you to ----> Invite at least 3 friends using the link below. The
more friends you invite, the sooner you'll get access! out of those over 100
invites?

------
DealsForHackers
Congrats - hopefully even more will come for you soon.

